# Acrylic Blank Question.



## Scruffy (Apr 28, 2013)

This could be just my perception, but..

It seems like acrylic blanks that I have been getting recently have more air bubbles in them than some I purchased awhile back ..  Unfortunately, as you sand it seems like new bubbles are discovered.  Some seem to "turn invisible" as you apply some finishes, but close inspection will actually reveal any bubbles that you don't sand away.

Now if this has always been the way life is  or if there are better places to get acrylic blanks which do not have voids, I guess I need to educated.

If I get into making blanks can I expect to see voids or "bubbles" in results?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2013)

Alan,

I have NEVER seen bubbles in commercial acrylic----until the past year.

IF you bought it from us, we will replace the blank at no charge to you.  

No, it was NOT our mistake, nor yours.  But we chose the manufacturer and we can only hope to correct this if we know it exists and WHICH manufacturer(s) are making it happen.

Ed


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 28, 2013)

*I did NOT get these blanks from ED.*

The last ones I got with bubbles are from Woodcraft.   They had some with Auburn school colors and I thought I would try to get my wife to like acrylics by making her a pen with her favorite school colors.

It does not seem to be working out.

If it really takes a lot more time and effort to make void free blanks, I may stay with wood awhile longer.

ZipIt


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 28, 2013)

You got particularly UNlucky!!

I have seen THOUSANDS of blanks in the past year--fewer than 6 have had "bubbles".  They were NOT sent out to turners.  I have had NO complaints about bubbles in commercial blanks.

In short, yes it IS happening.

No it is NOT common.

Far fewer than 1%, so far.

Don't give up on acrylic---the VAST majority are GREAT!!

Ed


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Let me take these back to Woodcraft andd see what happens.*

BTW... To anyone in Heart Of Dixie,  I would advise you not to purchase the Auburn colored acrylic blanks from Woodcraft in Alabama.  I bet the Alabama colors are a risk also.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Apr 28, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> BTW... To anyone in Heart Of Dixie,  I would advise you not to purchase the Auburn colored acrylic blanks from Woodcraft in Alabama.  I bet the Alabama colors are a risk also.



Yea, those are probably really bad colors... Buy the ORANGE & WHITE ones. There a winner :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 28, 2013)

*Hmmmm me thinks that some one has sligthly biased response...*

I think I would have to move out if I got orange and white.


----------



## Tom T (Apr 28, 2013)

I do lots of acrylic blanks from exotics and WC and have never had a problem.  But I have never used the color you are using.  Maybe it the color.


----------

